# Weekly competition 2007-30 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,FMC,MM,PM)



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

Let's consider this the 1st practise competition before the Polish Open:

*2x2x2
**1. *D2 F2 D F' R2 F' L2 D2 L D2 R' D' R' B2 U' R2 U L2 F' U L U2 R2 U R2
*2. *R D' L2 D' R2 F D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F2 R' D R2 B2 D' F' D2 B R' B D2 L' U'
*3. *U' R F2 L2 B L2 B D F2 U L2 B' U' R D R' B U R' D2 B' L' B2 L B
*4. *B' U B R2 D2 B D2 B' R2 B R D2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F U' B2 L' U L'
*5. *U2 R2 U R B' R' U2 B' U' B R2 D B2 D R D R2 F' L2 D L B' U2 R B

*3x3x3
**1. *F2 R2 B F2 D' U' B U2 B L R D U F' D U2 F U L' R' U2 B2 F U R2
*2. *F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' B' D L' R2 B F L' F R2 D' U L R U R2 D2 U' R2
*3. *R2 B L2 R D2 U L F2 R' B' D' U' B' F2 L' B' L U' R F' L2 U2 F' D2 U'
*4. *R2 F' L' R' D U R2 D' R' D' F2 L R' D' U2 B F' D' U2 B' F R2 B' F2 U
*5. *L2 R' D' U' F2 R' U' L2 B' L' D B U R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 R D' U L

*3x3x3 One Handed
**1. *L R B2 U L' B2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' U R2 D' U2 L' U' B' U' B F' R
*2. *F2 L' D U2 B U' B2 F' U2 R2 B F L' R2 D2 U B F' D U2 B' F' R D2 U2
*3. *U' R2 D2 F2 L' F2 L2 R D' U B' U2 F2 L2 U' B' F L2 U2 B' L D2 U2 B2 L
*4. *F2 U' L B' F D L' B' F L D2 R2 D' L R D L' R' B2 F2 D L' U' F' R
*5. *D2 U L2 D' U2 B' D B L R2 F2 L' F2 D L2 R' D U2 R2 B' F' D L' F D'

*4x4x4
**1. *r2 D' F' r2 R2 f' r' U L' R2 u L' D' u2 U2 L r2 U F U r' D2 r2 B F' L' r R' B' D2 r B D U r U L u2 f2 r'
*2. *r2 R2 f2 F' u2 B' L2 f2 D2 U f R' D B2 L B f F' U' L r u2 r2 F r2 R f' r B2 f2 F' D u' U L' R2 U L' r D'
*3. *R2 f' u' F r D R' F2 u F' L r2 D f' L u B R D f' D L' U L2 D' u' U2 L r' R' D' f' D' u2 U' B' u2 B' f2 F2
*4. *L r2 u2 L B2 L2 r' B' L2 r R' B2 u r' F' U' L' r2 D u U B' f2 F' L' B f2 F2 r' u2 F R f2 D' f' r R2 u' F L2
*5. *L R2 f2 D2 B2 f2 D' F2 r2 R2 B2 f' F2 L' F' L D f D2 L2 R' D U' B' F2 u B2 f' U r2 D' L' B2 R' D2 B2 F' D' u' U2

*5x5x5
**1. *U2 r' B' u2 L D2 u B' d2 B2 f' R2 b2 D2 d' B' d2 l' b2 R U' b F' D' B2 b2 f L l r2 R2 u2 r F' l2 u F u' L2 U2 R b' R' F D2 L U B U2 B L2 R2 u2 f2 F U B2 f2 F' D
*2. *l' U' b2 D u U l' b D' d u U2 B2 b2 f2 F' D' U2 L2 B l b F L2 F R' B f R' D U F2 l D' B b2 d' L' D u2 U2 r2 B' L2 l' r2 B' b d b2 L' d r2 F' u' r2 B D2 U2 b'
*3. *L2 D' l2 u2 U R u' B2 b f2 D d2 u U' B L' B' U B' L r R2 B b2 F2 D' d2 U2 r' F2 D' r' D2 d2 u U r R B b2 F' L2 b' U2 L2 l2 r2 R' B2 f2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 l B' d' U2 r'
*4. *U2 L2 l r2 R2 D f d R' b f' F D2 r B2 U2 L l' r2 U B F' r' d2 U2 F2 U' f2 U R F u b' f2 F R2 D d' u B' D2 d' u U2 l d2 U2 F D2 b2 R' U' l2 R' F' d2 b' u2 b2 d
*5. *l r2 f2 F' L U' r D' d2 u' U2 b d' L l' R B' r2 f u b D F' L2 F L' l r' R' U l D L2 l' F2 R' f F L2 l2 R B l2 R2 d U B2 l b2 U2 f l' r D b' f2 L2 r2 b F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
**1. *L' F2 D L B' R B2 L' F2 D F2 R' D' F R' B2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U'
*2. *D' L' B' U' B L B2 R' D' R U2 B U L' F2 R D2 F' U F' L F' L U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B' F' R2 F U B L' F' D2 F' L F' D B' F2 L' D2 U' B2 F' D' F D U
*2. *B F U' F2 D' U B' F2 U' B' F2 L2 U' L R2 D F' L' U L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
**1. *D' u2 U2 R' B F2 L2 u2 B2 r' F L R2 U r' B2 F D' L r2 R' U2 R F' U' f2 L' D' f2 D' u2 B' F R D' r2 R2 F r2 u2
*2. *f' D' F' r2 F r' D' B2 f L' r' D2 r2 f F2 r2 R' D' u' R' D f' D B L2 r B D' U B L F' u r2 B' D L2 R2 u' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
**1. *l2 B2 b2 f F2 d2 B' f2 l2 U2 B' b2 F l r2 f' L2 r' B' L' B' F2 U2 r b2 D' d' b l' D2 u2 f' F d' L l2 r2 R2 d l' D2 d2 L F U2 f' L' r' R' B2 L' F' U' b2 D u' R D' u U
*2. *L' r' D2 B' d L2 r R2 d L' D2 R B2 F' u2 U2 B' b2 f F2 D u2 U2 R B2 b' D2 r2 d' u2 L2 l' r' R d' F' u2 B D d u2 U' l2 R2 b' r D' F L2 l' r R D' d2 u B' b l' r2 b2

*Square-1
**1. *-2,-1 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 3,3 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 3,3 / -5,3 / 0,2 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 4,5 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 0,4 /
*2. *-5,6 / 3,5 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -4,5 / -5,4 / 0,2 / -5,3 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 6,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 / 0,2 / -3,4 / -3,4
*3. *3,5 / 1,-5 / -1,3 / 3,0 / 0,2 / 1,1 / 5,5 / 1,0 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -5,0 / 0,4 / -2,2 / 4,0 / 0,2 / -4,0 / -4,0 /
*4. *0,2 / -3,0 / -3,3 / -5,3 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 3,3 / -3,3 / 0,2 / -2,1 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / 6,2 / 6,0 / 6,2
*5. *0,-1 / 3,-3 / -5,1 / 5,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -2,2 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 2,5 / 0,1 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 2,2 / 6,2

*Magic *(Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....)
*1. *F2 B3 f4 D2 b D3 F A2 D2 d e d4 c4 e f4 b e2 a2 e f4 a4 b3 d4 F4 a c4 f3 D c3 a3 c2 b a4 f4 b2 D3 f2 D e3 B3 C d4 a4 b2 a3 e4 a4 f4 e2 d3 B2 E2 F2 e4 a2 f b4 d2 c3 F3 
*2. *A3 F3 f D4 b3 d e f4 e B e3 a4 c a c2 f a3 e2 C4 a2 c e2 C2 E f C3 F3 E3 F4 d4 f2 D2 E f3 a4 e4 B3 e3 d3 c4 a e3 C3 e4 a d2 a2 f4 a3 d2 F4 f4 C2 E2 D4 c4 b3 D4 d3 c4 
*3. *c3 a3 f3 C2 b3 a b f3 b3 e C3 e4 d2 B4 b3 d4 c2 e4 C4 c4 E2 e3 B4 e f2 a4 c F2 f4 e4 a2 e3 a2 d3 e4 d4 f3 b E2 d2 e4 C2 a2 c2 d4 c2 e f2 C F3 e3 f4 b3 a3 c E4 F B4 E c 
*4. *D2 C3 c4 b4 d3 a e C4 c3 d3 F3 E3 A E4 e2 B4 E3 F a3 c3 E f D4 E2 F e2 f3 a3 f b2 d2 e f3 e d a c3 E2 d3 a2 d B b e3 f3 a4 b4 E F4 e3 C2 B f3 e C2 E b3 e f3 b2 
*5. *b2 f3 b2 d3 a f b4 c E a4 d4 e3 f2 C3 e f2 C4 B2 f4 b2 d3 f2 C4 a2 d2 F2 B3 f3 D F3 e f3 C4 A4 E F A C2 f3 b4 E4 D f2 D3 e4 C A4 f3 a4 d3 f3 a2 d3 a2 d3 e3 f D4 E4 f3 

*PyraMinx *(If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l b' u' R' L B R' L' U B L B' L U' R' U R U B L R L' B' L B
*2. *l' r b' L' U' B L' R' U' R L R' B U' B R' B' L' U' B' U' L' R B' U
*3. *l' b' U' R' L B U' B U R' U L U' R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' B' R U'
*4. *l b u' R' L' B L B' L R' B U' L' U' R L' U R' L U B L U L' B'
*5. *l' b' R' L' R' U' R U R' U' L' B U' B' R L' R' U B' U B R U L R' 

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' L R2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' D' L2 F' L F' L2 D U' F2 R F2 R' B2 L F2 D2 F' L' R' D B L R2 B F' U R' U2 L' R' U2 R B2 U' F (45 moves original)
U2 R U' R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F' L U' F L' F2 R D' (18f moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

All results sofar are online and I will try to get last weeks results done tomorrow. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves analysis. I will update this frequently. If you particpate in Fewest Moves, check this post to see if your results are valid!

Analysis of the Fewest Moves solutions:

Scramble: U2 R U' R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F' L U' F L' F2 R D' (18 moves optimal solution)

Name: ExoCorsair
Solved in *41* moves
Cross (4): *D R' F R* (4 used, 37 left, 17 optimal left)
F2L Pair (4): *U2 L U' L'* (8 used, 33 left, 15 optimal left)
F2L Pair (4): *d' L' U' L* (12 used, 29 left, 14 optimal left)
F2L Pair: (7): *U' R d2 L' F' U F* (19 used, 22 left, 14 optimal left)
Set-up (5): *U2 B' U' B U' y2* (24 used, 17 left, 13 optimal left)
VH (9): *R' D' L F L' D R2 U R'* <-- one of the 8 I know (33 used, 8 left, 8 optimal left)
OLL (8): *F' U2 F U F' U F U2* <-- PLL skip, AUF (41 used)
FURBDL notation: D R' F R, U2 L U' L', U' F' U' F, U' B U2 B' L' U L, U2 R' U' R U', B' D' F R F' D B2 U B', R' U2 R U R' U R U2

Name: Jack
Solved in *31* moves
2x2x2 (5): *x2 F' R' D' L F'* (5 used, 26 left, 16 optimal left)
2x2x3 (6): *y2 U' R2 U2 R' F R2* (11 used, 20 left, 15 optimal left)
F2L (9): *U' R U' R' F' U2 F2 U F2* (20 used, 11 left, 11 optimal left)
COLL (10): *y' U L' U R' U' L U' R U' R'* (30 used, 1 left, 1 optimal left)
PLL (1): *U* (31 used)
FURBDL notation: B' R' U' L B', D' L2 D2 L' F L2, D' L D' L' F' D2 F2 D F2, D B' D F' D' B D' F D' F', D

Name: Erik
Solved in *43* moves
Guimond corners (11): *z2 F' U' F U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U'R2* (11 used, 32 left, 17 optimal left)
Align centers + 3 edges (6): *FB' R2 U' M2* (17 used, 26 left, 15 optimal left)
Solve 4 more edges (5): *U2 R E2 R' *(22 used, 21 left, 14 optimal left)
Solve 2 more edges (8): *z2 F' R' UD' F2 U'D R'* (30 used, 13 left, 12 optimal left)
Solve last 3 edges (13): *F zy B2 RUR'U' M' URU'r' B* (43 used)
FURBDL notation: F' D' F D' F D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2, F B' L2 D' L2 R2, U2 L U2 D2 R', F' L' D U' F2 D' U L', F U2 B R B' R' B' F D B D' F' U

Name: Mike Hughey
Solved in *49* moves
Cross (6): *L' U2 L D U2 F' *(6 used, 43 left, 17 optimal left)
F2L Pair (4): *U2 F' U' F *(10 used, 39 left, 17 optimal left)
F2L Pair (7): *U F U F' R' U R *(17 used, 32 left, 16 optimal left)
F2L Pair: (7): *U L U2 L' F U' F' *(24 used, 25 left, 14 optimal left)
F2L Pair: (4): *U2 B' U B *(28 used, 13 left, 21 optimal left)
OLL (11): *F R' F' R U2 R U' B U' B' R' *(39 used, 10 left, 10 optimal left)
PLL (10): *F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U2 *(49 used)
FURBDL notation: L' U2 L D U2 F', U2 F' U' F, U F U F' R' U R, U L U2 L' F U' F', U2 B' U B, F R' F' R U2 R U' B U' B' R', F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U2

Name: AvGalen
Solved in *42* moves
Cross (4): *D R' F R *(4 used, 38 left, 17 optimal left)
Pair1 (4): *U2 L U' L2 *(8 used, 34 left, 16 optimal left)
Pair2 (3): *F' U2 F *(11 used, 31 left, 16 optimal left)
Pair3 (5): *U' B U' B' L *(16 used, 26 left, 15 optimal left)
Pair4 edge (4): *U2 R' U2 R *(20 used, 22 left, 15 optimal left)
Pair4 corner (8): *U' B U' B' U' B U2 B' *(28 used, 14 left, 17 optimal left)
Edge OLL (5): *F U R U' R' *(33 used, 43 left, 9 optimal left)
Corner OLL (8): *U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F *(41 used, 1 left, 1 optimal left)
PLL (1): *U' *(42 used)
FURBDL notation: D R' F R, U2 L U' L2, F' U2 F, U' B U' B' L, U2 R' U2 R, U' B U' B' U' B U2 B', F U R U' R', U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F, U'


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

2x2x2: 11.44
11.08 11.23 (10.72) (14.97) 12.01

3x3x3: 25.01
25.99 (22.28) 25.87 23.17 (26.03)

3x3x3 OH: 1:18.92
(1:04.61) 1:18.16 (1:21.23) 1:19.97 1:18.65

4x4x4: 1:41.74
(2:13.92) (1:26.08) 1:55.69 1:36.25 1:33.29

5x5x5: 2:10.54
2:10.11 2:13.34 (2:19.99) (2:04.29) 2:08.19

Average breakdown: 40/50/40

2x2x2 BLD: 1:29.09
1:26.09 DNF (41.77)

Messed up the Ortega case on the 2nd one. Weird one that I don't know.

Pyraminx: 23.78
(28.47) 25.84 21.67 23.83 (21.63)

Slow to avoid popping.

Fewest Moves: 41
Cross (4): D R' F R
F2L Pair (4): U2 L U' L'
F2L Pair (4): d' L' U' L
F2L Pair: (7): U' R d2 L' F' U F
Set-up (5): U2 B' U' B U' y2
VH (9): R' D' L F L' D R2 U R' <-- one of the 8 I know
OLL (8): F' U2 F U F' U F U2 <-- PLL skip, AUF

Nice to see consistency in my middle 3 solves for each event (except 4x4x4). I can finally say that I had a 4x4x4 solve slower than a 5x5x5 in a competition too.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 3, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 9.89
Times: (12.19) 9.96 9.76 9.94 (9.39)

okay for me

3x3x3
Average: 16.34
Times: 16.23 (15.45) 15.59 (19.59) 17.19

A good average.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 39.83
Times: 40.95 39.47 39.07 (29.65) (41.04)

The 29.65 was PLL skipped; new PB
Why was my OH average at the Lyon Open 59.06 seconds?


----------



## Karthik (Sep 3, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2:
(12.38)
16.69
(16.95)
13.92
15.29
Average: 15.3
Bad, very bad 

3x3x3:
27.81
28.14
31.34
(24.30)
(31.69)
Average: 29.10

3x3x3 OH:
(73.54)
(58.81)
62.16
68.33
61.65
Average: 64.04
Aaarggh!!When will I get sub-60??!!

Square One:
3.34
(2.58)
(4.02)
3.56
3.13
Average: 3.34
Done with beginners method.Will surely improve 

3x3x3 BLD:
a)DNF,6min 32 secs,Aaaargh!2 corners misoriented
b)DNF,7 min 18 secs,Probably parity missed


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

> 5x5x5: 2:10.54
> 2:10.11 2:13.34 (2:19.99) (2:04.29) 2:08.19
> 
> Average breakdown: 40/50/40


 
Just about everyone in the world would be ok with 50 seconds edge-pairing! If you could just do centers and 3x3x3 10 seconds faster (and I know you will pretty soon) you would be the new WR holder!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Just about everyone in the world would be ok with 50 seconds edge-pairing! If you could just do centers and 3x3x3 10 seconds faster (and I know you will pretty soon) you would be the new WR holder!



I could be, but I'd have to get to sub-2 first... Then beat the 20-some people who are faster than I am. 

I honestly don't practice enough to deserve the WR or any other record for that matter.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

You are twice as slow on 3x3x3 as those other cubers. But you are almost as fast as they are on 5x5x5. Why do you think you wouldn't deserve the WR if you could do 30/50/30?


----------



## Jack (Sep 3, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 6.94
Times: 5.80, 7.43, 7.59, (5.41), (9.09)

Woohoo! Sub 7 average, and 2 non lucky sub 6!

3x3x3
Average: 19.68
Times: 20.86, (24.18), 18.86, 19.31, (16.61)

I didn't think it would be sub 20 after the 24, but then I started looking ahead better.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 35.50
Times: (31.02), 34.30, 34.69, (37.61), 37.50

Ok... I was hoping for more sub 35s though...

4x4x4
Average: 1:27.27
Times: 1:29.41 P, (1:22.19 O), 1:26.36 O, (1:33.36 P), 1:26.03 OP

Consistent, and non lucky with parities.

5x5x5
Average: 3:06.96
Times: (2:57.83), (3:21.22), 3:00.91, 3:19.19, 3:00.78

Starting to get more sub 3s.

Square-1
Average: 1:06.84
Times: 1:00.90, 58.78, 1:20.83, (41.36), (1:29.22)

Really good! Parity on the first, third and fifth solve.

Megaminx
Average: 3:15.97
Times: (2:56.38), (3:21.72), 3:15.84, 3:25.56, 2:56.50

Magic
Average: 1.61
Times: 1.46, 1.50, (DNF), (1.44), 1.86

Fewest Moves
31 moves
2x2x2: x2 F' R' D' L F'
2x2x3: y2 U' R2 U2 R' F R2
F2L: U' R U' R' F' U2 F2 U F2
COLL: y' U L' U R' U' L U' R U' R'
PLL: U

I found the 2x2x3 fairly quickly, and it gave me a nice pre-built corner edge pair. The rest of the F2L took almost the rest of the time though, I was trying to find a fairly short way that would give me a good LL, and tried everything I could think of until I found this, with a COLL I knew and PLL skip.

BLD

2x2x2: 53.86
2x2x2: 1:37.56

3x3x3: DNF (5:02.34)
3x3x3: DNF (4:31.86)

The first was off by EP, second by EO. I am using a new method of memorization which has slowed down my memo right now, I hope that once I am more used to it it will speed up again.


----------



## Piotr (Sep 3, 2007)

Piotr Kózka

333
times (13.71) 13.95 14.77 17.04 (23.55)
average:15.25

2 last solves were bad. 

333OH
times:27.96 27.87 27.54 (26.97) (29.85)
average:27.79

good and consistent.

444
times:1:06.39 1:02.38 1:01.00 (56.54) (1:30.00)
average: 1:03.26

Good average.
56.54 was PLL skipped
Last solve was with pop.

555
times: 2:29.46 2:11.66 2:11.20 (POP) (2:03.95)
average: 2:17.44

bad average.
first solve was with POP

pyraminx
times: (12.67) 7.23 7.57 (7.00) 10.18
average: 8.33 

bad average.
first and last solve with POP.


----------



## Erik (Sep 3, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

pyra: (7.56), 13.58, (14.86, 12.53, 13.21 => 13.11
if I had a good pyraminx my times would be improved by at least 3 sec... first one was lucky

sq-1: 44.22, 35.22, 37.36, (33.93), (50.11)=> 38.97
awsome!!! I got quite good cases  and on the 33 I knew the optimal solution to the cube shape 

2x2: (3.65), 5.18, (6.58), 3.81, 4.40 => 4.46
grr 2x 5+.. From now no I'll have less time to train cause I've got school again...I should've warmed up first...

3x3: (11.63), (16.11), 15.07, 14.05, 12.75=> 13.96
pff

OH: (27.03), 25.28, (24.30), 25.71, 26.- => 25.66 
practise practise practise

4x4: (1:02.90(O)), 54.40(P), (49.33), 56.30(O), 58.96(P) => 56.55
good 

5x5: (1:39.91), (2:01.06), 1:50.59, 1:53.25, 1:44.69 => 1:49.51
I have to learn to turn more relaxed and look ahead more on pair-up 
--bld--
2x2a: 47.69
2x2b: 39.47

3x3a: 3:23.75 TuRBo, only warm up was a BLD demonstration in the train xD (with pochmann to be sure I'd do it successfull  )

4x4a: DNF (30:50.48) made one execution mistake at centres I (4 unsolved centres, I suspect I forgot to do a U turn back after solving 2 centres somewhere). Also I memorized some edges wrong I made the wrong path on the DL edges (so I shot to DL when I had to shoot to LD and vice versa because those are switched and some other edges are messed up too (the most of them are solved)) and because of that wrong U turn back I had 4 corners not solved (the first cycle ones).

FMC: 
z2 F' U' F U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U'R2 FB' R2 U' M2 U2 R E2 R'z2 F' R' UD' F2 U'D R'F zy B2 RUR'U' M' URU'r' B
is 42 moves
F' U' F U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U'R2 (U2) solves corners with Guimond skipping 2 moves at step1 to 2 and 2 to 3.
FB' R2 U' M2 solves 2 edges and aligns the corners with the centres
U2 R E2 R's solves the 3rd edge in the U layer and luckily it solves some middle layer edges at the same time. 
F' R' UD' F2 U'D R' is an edge 3 cycle with sort of a setup move.
B2 setup move
RUR'U' M' URU'r' is another edge 3 cycle which solves the last 3 corners and finally finish with B.
found in 15 minutes. 
My goal was to find a short solution with a very crazy system (which I made up while solving  )
I'd have to say I was surprised with the result 
Edit: forgot the F after R'


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> You are twice as slow on 3x3x3 as those other cubers. But you are almost as fast as they are on 5x5x5. Why do you think you wouldn't deserve the WR if you could do 30/50/30?



I do not think that I deserve records because everyone else has probably spent much more time practicing the puzzle, whereas the most practice I get in any single session nowadays is in these weekly contests.

Besides, by the time I get to 30/50/30, the WR will probably drop another 10 seconds.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Sep 3, 2007)

3x3x3
1. F2 R2 B F2 D' U' B U2 B L R D U F' D U2 F U L' R' U2 B2 F U R2 -27.47
2. F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' B' D L' R2 B F L' F R2 D' U L R U R2 D2 U' R2 -27.31
3. R2 B L2 R D2 U L F2 R' B' D' U' B' F2 L' B' L U' R F' L2 U2 F' D2 U' -26.89
4. R2 F' L' R' D U R2 D' R' D' F2 L R' D' U2 B F' D' U2 B' F R2 B' F2 U -(28.14)
5. L2 R' D' U' F2 R' U' L2 B' L' D B U R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 R D' U L - (25.09)

Avg. = 26,98 secs

That's actually my best average ever, normally get around 30s. yay improving


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 4, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
Average: 8.46
7.65, 8.05, 9.69, (10.66), (6.77)

3x3x3
Average: 21.12
(19.97), (24.96), 20.50, 22.33, 20.52

ugh... i just want to get a sub 20 avg.

3x3x3 OH
Average: 52.34
55.38, (46.16), 52.56, (59.90), 49.09

4x4x4
Average: 1:29.64
1:27.78 OP, 1:33.44 OP, 1:27.71 O, (1:52.40 OP), (1:24.63)

let's not talk about that 4th one. I haven't picked up a 4x4 since last Wed. when I broke a piece.

5x5x5
Average: 2:28.18
2:30.43, (2:40.77), 2:24.00, (2:23.53), 2:30.11

my edges need to be faster, as well as my 3x3. I think most of my centers were sub 40, which is sad. My edges were all like 65-70+. Arnaud, we need to talk about how you do your centers so fast.

Square-1
Average: 1:16.57
1:19.28, 1:00.84, (1:29.78), 1:29.58, (47.03)

Pyraminx
Average: 14.39
15.87, 15.41, (9.80), (17.88), 11.88

a lot better than last week 

It's too late to do BLD now... so I'll do it tomorrow after classes.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2007)

> 5x5x5
> Average: 1:28.18
> 2:30.43, (2:40.77), 2:24.00, (2:23.53), 2:30.11


You did it again masterofthebass: a new WR 

And I don't think we should talk about how I do my centers so fast. My edge-pairing is quite fast though. (But not 50 like ExoCorsairs)


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2007)

*2x2:* 6.46(PLL skip) (14.33) 11.40 (5.09) 9.53 *Average:* 9.13
Dont know what happened with that 14.33! If I really wanted to get faster, I would learn a proper 2x2 method!

*2x2 BLD:* 38.81 1:02.77 *Best:* 38.81
sub40  I tried a different solving stragey on the second one.

*3x3:* 22.02 21.09 (21.06) 22.25 (23.25) *Average:* 21.78
Eww, not very good at all. A warmup is definitely needed!

*3x3 BLD:* 2:10.61 DNF *Best:* 2:10.61
Nice  On the second one, I did parity when I didn't need it. Grr, cos it was also very fast.

*3x3 OH:* 1:07.46 (50.25) 1:05.53 1:00.56 (1:20.97) *Average:[b/] 1:04.51
That second was soo close to sub50! On that 1:05 was the first time I have done a Gperm OH! Then the next two solve were both Gperms!*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2007)

Labor Day holiday allowed me to get this done early this week.

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 13.32
Times: (19.89), 13.28, (11.56), 13.69, 13.00

3x3 Average: 37.89
Times: (41.83), 34.82, 41.43, 37.41, (34.04)
Well, this is my best competition average yet, but it's still very frustrating, because I'm really better than this. I can't believe I got 2 40+ times again. And I had a 28 second solve during warmups - my second best ever. I've decided I'm going to try to learn all the OLLs, since it's probably my fastest way to get sub-30 average, believe it or not. So watch for my times to get even worse for the next few weeks while I'm learning them.

3x3 OH Average: 1:17.95
Times: 1:17.53, (1:04.47), 1:17.55, (1:20.61), 1:18.77

4x4 Average: 2:23.04
Times: (2:07.13), 2:29.69 P, 2:12.15 O, (2:32.77 OP), 2:27.27 P

5x5 Average: 3:48.98
Times: 3:49.03, 3:57.16, 3:40.75, (4:06.31), (3:38.71)
Even better than last week! I like the way this is going. At this rate, I'll have faster times on 5x5x5 than on 4x4x4 before long.  The 4:06.31 was a +2 - the second slice down was twisted more than 45 degrees. I wasn't sure if this was a +2 or a DNF, but after looking at the rules, I think it's +2. Anyway, it doesn't affect my average.

2x2 BLD Best: 1:13.66
2x2 BLD a: DNF (52.21)
2x2 BLD b: 1:13.66

3x3 BLD Best: 3:15.33
3x3 BLD a: 4:16.25
3x3 BLD b: 3:15.33

4x4 BLD Best: 28:08.76
4x4 BLD a: 28:08.76
4x4 BLD b: DNF (30:34.49)
Wow - a personal best! The first one took just 12 minutes to memorize - it was really smooth and easy to memorize. The second one was really horrible to memorize - I kept making mistakes. It took me 17:30 to memorize it, so I was happy I executed so fast in compensation. It was a DNF, but it was solved except for 2 center pieces exchanged - I must have done one of the 2-center swaps backwards. I remembered the parity both times this time. 

5x5 BLD Best: DNF 
5x5 BLD a: DNF (52:29.98)
5x5 BLD b: DNF (56:58.99)
How disappointing - I missed them both. The first one was really fast! And I was really close. Apparently I undid setup moves in the wrong order on the next-to-last algorithm. When I finished, I was 9 moves away from solved. Anyway, it was certainly a good attempt. 27:30 memorization time. The second one was also very close - just had 2 center corners exchanged (just like my second 4x4x4 BLD attempt). 27 minutes memorization time.

Fewest Moves: 49
Cross (6): L' U2 L D U2 F'
F2L Pair (4): U2 F' U' F
F2L Pair (7): U F U F' R' U R
F2L Pair: (7): U L U2 L' F U' F'
F2L Pair: (4): U2 B' U B
OLL (11): F R' F' R U2 R U' B U' B' R'
PLL (10): F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U2
For me this is really wonderful, since it means I finally don't have a >50 best score on fewest moves! I wouldn't have been able to do it if I hadn't been busy learning new OLLs for my 3x3x3 speedsolving. I finally found this solution at 58:30. Finished rewriting the solution on paper at 59:59.31.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2007)

Those are some big improvements Mike! If you keep going like this you will be faster than I am on 5x5x5 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 4, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> You did it again masterofthebass: a new WR
> 
> And I don't think we should talk about how I do my centers so fast. My edge-pairing is quite fast though. (But not 50 like ExoCorsairs)



woops, i meant edges... but I'm just that good. I don't like not having a keypad for my laptop. That's the problem.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> woops, i meant edges... but I'm just that good. I don't like not having a keypad for my laptop. That's the problem.



I really like Arnaud's method for edge matching. You might consider trying it. I have video of him, ExoCorsair, and Lars Vandendbergh doing 5x5x5 solves at the US Open, and the thing you can't help noticing is how much slower Arnaud turns the cube relative to the others. And yet his edge-matching is almost as fast as theirs! I'm a bit suspicious that maybe Arnaud's method of edge-matching is actually superior to the BigCubes.com method, but since his method isn't currently used by any of the really fast-hands people, we can't see just how efficient it is.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 4, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm a bit suspicious that maybe Arnaud's method of edge-matching is actually superior to the BigCubes.com method, but since his method isn't currently used by any of the really fast-hands people, we can't see just how efficient it is.



Time to experiment and count moves!


----------



## Erik (Sep 4, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> I really like Arnaud's method for edge matching. You might consider trying it. I have video of him, ExoCorsair, and Lars Vandendbergh doing 5x5x5 solves at the US Open, and the thing you can't help noticing is how much slower Arnaud turns the cube relative to the others. And yet his edge-matching is almost as fast as theirs! I'm a bit suspicious that maybe Arnaud's method of edge-matching is actually superior to the BigCubes.com method, but since his method isn't currently used by any of the really fast-hands people, we can't see just how efficient it is.



can i find those vids anywhere? If not, could you mail me them or something? Do you have a lot other USO vids?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 4, 2007)

mitchell has some on his site www.opticubes.com, but that's why I've been trying to get relearn Arnaud's method. He showed me at the US Open, but I forgot the intricacies of the method. Granted, Arnaud does not really move any cube extremely fast, and he still is there. I just finished doing a bunch of 5x5 solves, and I was able to get 30-35 second centers and sub 30 3x3s, but my edges killed everyone of my times (65-70). Getting Arnaud's method into a fast-handed person could prove to be powerful.

Nvm... mitchell didn't have any 5x5 vids. O well.


----------



## Erik (Sep 4, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Getting Arnaud's method into a fast-handed person could prove to be powerful.


isn't it proven already then?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2007)

Erik said:


> can i find those vids anywhere? If not, could you mail me them or something? Do you have a lot other USO vids?



I still just have them on the computer in original DV format; I haven't tried converting them or uploading them yet. I'll have to see if I can get around to it - sorry, I'm rather lazy about it. I mostly taped the blindfold finals, and other than that I just have a few scattered videos, like the 3 5x5x5 solves I recorded.

By the way, ExoCorsair, I've tried using both methods and counting moves, and I never expect it while it's happening, but it almost always works out to almost exactly the same number of moves. Arnaud's method actually seems worse at first, but the last 4 tredges in the bigcubes method wind up being enough moves to compensate so it works out the same. (Of course, the last 4 tredges are memorized algorithsm which go quickly, so from an execution perspective, you'd think it'd be quicker.) So the benefit one way or the other either is due to my not executing one of them optimally (which is certainly possible - I might even be doing both of them wrong!), or due to recognition or execution being quicker per edge one way or the other. But I'm not good enough to make any determination on that, unfortunately. Which is why it would be interesting for someone who's better at 5x5x5 to try to figure it out.

ExoCorsair, maybe you were suggesting you were going to do just that. If not, would you consider it? I'd like to see how it works out in your (much more capable) hands. Or maybe you should do move counts for the bigcubes method and Arnaud should do them for his method, and then we can compare averages (to make sure good versions of the method are used in both cases).


----------



## Erik (Sep 4, 2007)

Arnauds method does indeed have the same amount or sometimes a bit more moves, but this small disatvantage is blown away by the nice lookahead of the method, if I perfect my style and improve my lookahead skills a bit there should be exactly 0 delays in the pair-up phase


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 4, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> ExoCorsair, maybe you were suggesting you were going to do just that. If not, would you consider it? I'd like to see how it works out in your (much more capable) hands. Or maybe you should do move counts for the bigcubes method and Arnaud should do them for his method, and then we can compare averages (to make sure good versions of the method are used in both cases).



I meant that I was going to experiment and count moves. 

Either way, results should be interesting (as yours is already). Although your results pretty much match what I initially suspected...


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2007)

I finally had a little while to do the comp.:
3x3 Speedsolve:
16.86 (14.08) 20.94. 16.84 (POP)
Avg: 18.21
The 20.94 was a minor pop but I was able to fix quick. The last POP was huge, so I just said screw solving. All were full non-lucky solves, without warmups. I am satisfied.

BTW Arnaud, I have still be confirming the FM posts each week, just so you know


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

About my 5x5x5 edge pairing method: I made a comparison with Ron and it turned out that he uses about 75 moves using the bigcubes method and I use about 80 moves. The move count of my method is greatly depending on the 50% chance of parity. If you end up with 3 semi-pairs you don't have parity and save 12 moves.

As Erik explained the good part about my method is the look-ahead. You don't start with a center and then try to find to wings (2 out of 24 pieces), but you start with a wing and try to find the center (1 out of 12). Then while you are setting up that center you know what the the next wing is so you can already look for the next center (1 out of 12) and so on. Finding 1 out of 12 pieces is easier than 2 out of 24 pieces and you can find the pieces while you move the cube.

Doing 80 moves in about 60 seconds should be possible for everyone that practises for a while.

Finally for those that don't know, Erik is using my method and has fast hands. His times for this week: 
5x5: (1:39.91), (2:01.06), 1:50.59, 1:53.25, 1:44.69 => 1:49.51


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 5, 2007)

o, i didn't realize that erik was using that method... I guess it can compete with bigcubes.com


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Finally for those that don't know, Erik is using my method and has fast hands.


Though I can't turn my eastsheen that fast  not that it's necessary


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow - I didn't know Erik was using your method either, Arnaud. I guess that proves it's at least as good as the bigcubes method. And there's still room to believe it might possibly be better.

Now that I know Erik uses it, I'm pretty certain I'm sticking with this method long-term. (Although I'll probably still practice the bigcubes method sometimes.)

And Arnaud, thanks for the move counts. That lets me check to see if I'm doing it reasonably close to right.


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2007)

by the way Arnaud I do have some small differences/improvements now. Like in the beginning when you don't have a half pair paired up from the beginning or I don't see one right away I just do 1 times 2 half-pairs from any spot, it's a bit better than only pairing up a single one I think... Also I have a small improvement for the overall pairing but I'll explain it to you when I see you again.


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik has made the comments in the past competitions that there were scrambles with his old method and his new method ... he saw the results of the new methods (Arnaud's) catch up to his real fast with little effort. I guess once he fixed himself on Arnaud's pairing, he stopped saying "new method"/"old method" because now it's his only method.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

> Like in the beginning when you don't have a half pair paired up from the beginning or I don't see one right away I just do 1 times 2 half-pairs from any spot, it's a bit better than only pairing up a single one I think.


 This is my thought process
*0:* If I see a semi-pair during the final moves of the centers-fase I move it (to the D-layer) to preserve it. This happens about 50% of the times
*1a: *After the centers-fase, If I see a semi-pair in the U or F layer I use that one, otherwise I use a preserved one (step 0) or quickscan for one on the LDRB-layers. This happens about 60% of the time.
*1b: *) If I don't see a semi-pair I look for a wing and center and set them up
*2a:* If I see the return-semi-pair during the setup I will do 2-edges at a time
*2b:* Otherwise I do 1 edge at a time (d RUR' d' F') while scanning for the next matchup



> Also I have a small improvement for the overall pairing but I'll explain it to you when I see you again.


 I am very curious about this. The only improvement I actually use is to switch to a 4-edges-at-a-time or even 6 edges-at-a-time matchup/return system if I see that there are very many semi-pairs and hardly any "double unmatched" pairs. That hardly ever happens and sometimes backfires.

I will try to write down an example edge-pairing solution tonight.


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes,
I'd have to say I was not that good at the now 'old method' but not too bad since I did some sub-2's with it. Arnaud explained it at German Open and later on msn too a bit. He told me his times with it and I was amazed so I tried it and the first results were not bad at all and it improved later on quite much. The most difficult thing is to keep yourself from trying to go too fast and really only turn faster when you see the next edge already.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 6, 2007)

I wrote the example edge-pairing solution. I think I will do a lot of improving in the future, but everyone that wants to know how "it should be done" can how a look at that topic. I have included 4 different levels to do it so everyone can learn it and then improve.


----------



## adragast (Sep 6, 2007)

Kiyoshi Takahashi

33:
33.09 (40.19) 38.70 (31.30) 32.81 => 34.87
wow  my first competition average under 35 seconds ! (last time, it was my first under 40 seconds average). On the other hand I really don't believe that I will manage to get under 25 seconds one day ...

33 - OH:
1:31.73 1:25.67 1:23.12 (DNF) (1:22.48) => 1:26.84
My first competition ever in OH so I am really happy  . DNF was a bad "memory leak" mistake (two in a row) so I gave up... 1:22 and 1:23 were lucky cases...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought Erik's solution for fewest moves was the coolest thing ever. But for me, it didn't quite work at the end. Instead of a B, I had to do B2 L B' to get it solved. I hope it's just a typo on his part entering the solution, or I'm doing it wrong (which is most likely)...

Anyway, it's really an amazing solution! What a cool way to solve it.


----------



## jeff081692 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
Average= 16.05
(12.64), 15.58, (17.83), 15.66, 16.91
With the little time I do have to practice I will not be working on this cube.

3x3x3
Average= 37.70
(41.25), 37.33, 38.48, 37.27, (32.72)
I was rushing and not looking ahead having bad times then the last solve I went slow not even trying and it came out best. I just get impatient sometimes. 

4x4x4
Average= 3:58.93
(4:18.33), 3:59.14, 3:49.92, (3:31.14), 4:16.14
Few seconds better lol.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 7, 2007)

*Pedro Santos*

3x3x3: 16.44 avg
(17.67), (14.20), 16.11, 16.56, 16.64

3x3x3 OH: 28.46 avg
28.52, (30.36), 28.71 , 28.14 , 24.77

pretty bad


----------



## Worms (Sep 7, 2007)

My times:

2x2
1. (10.25'')
2. 8.52'' PLL SKIP
3. (7.75'')
4. 10.05''
5. 8.04''
AVERAGE-5: 8.87''
bad 

3x3
1. 23.98''
2. (34.27'')
3. (22.57'')
4. 22.91''
5. 22.69''
AVERAGE-5: 23.193''
Best than my official average 

3x3 OH
1. 1'.7.71''
2. 1'06.83''
3. 1'16.13''
4. (1'17.67'')
5. (1'.09.03'')
Average-5: 1'10.223''
Normal times 

4x4
1. 2'44.23''
2. 2'56.33'' OLL
3. 2'58.20'' OLL
4. (3'05.19'') PLL
5. (2'22.57'')
Average-5: 2'52.92''
I must change my method 

Magic
1. (1.77'')
2. 1.50''
3. (1.44'')
4. 1.65''
5. 1.45''
Average-5: 1.533''
With my simpson magic 

Pyraminx
1. 29.64''
2. 27.18''
3. (31.19'')
4. (22.15'')
5. 29.86''
Average-5: 28.893''
Whit a poper pyraminx


----------



## braineater (Sep 7, 2007)

Me new here.
*Name:* Harpreet Singh
*3x3x3:* Average 50.25
40.49, (64.84), 51.99, (38.22), 58.29

I use Petrus. The bad solves are mostly because of bad 2x2x3s where I don't find the pieces I need immediately. Currently I always use the same colours. Should I become completely/partially colour-neutral now?


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

*Gilles van den Peereboom*

*2x2 : 9.03 seconds*
Times : 8,19 10,34 12,15 8,21 8,53

*3x3 : 17.84 seconds*
Times : 16,12 17,58 DNF 17,56 18,37

*3x3 One-Handed: 25.29 seconds*
Times : 25,25 24,81 27,65 25,82 23,63


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 8, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 9.49
Times: (08.61) 10.47 09.05 (10.50) 08.95 

Tough solves. Not a very nice result.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:32.68
Times: (1:23.88) (1:45.50) 1:33.23 1:36.48 1:28.33

Very nice result! My 6-then-2-Pair-Rhythm is paiing off.

*5x5x5*
Avg: 3:39.00
Times: (4:12.34) 3:41.62 3:49.66 3:25.72 (3:21.36)

Those last two were very good for me. The 5x5 is kind of a hard puzzle for me.

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:42.88
(2nd: 3:31.94)

YEEEEESSSSS this is so amazing, I'm still not really back to earth. This 1st solve is my new PB and done under the pressure of this competition. I was still just shivering and shivering when memorizing the second cube. That's why it took me over 2 min, even though the 2nd one was not much harder than the first. But still I'm happy i got both solves since my DNF rate is VERY high.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 8, 2007)

woops, I almost didn't put up my magic and megaminx times.

Magic:
Average: 1.57
(1.96), 1.44, 1.69, (1.36), 1.58

Megaminx
Average: 3:08.15
3:02.97, 3:14.30, (2:59.32), (3:21.48), 3:07.17

i really hate scrambling this w/ a chinese minx.


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2007)

Pyraminx
(12,14) 10,38 (9,12) 11,12 10,00 = 10,5


----------



## hdskull (Sep 9, 2007)

2x2x2: (9.81), 9.75, 8.89, 7.61, (7.50) => 8.75
done with new eastsheen 


4x4x4: 3:36.72, 2:53.67, ...
my red center broke on the last turn... man i hate my 4x4 now. I hate 4x4s, period. i've broken 3 red centers already, wth man.

cannot do 3x3, b/c i barely got it back and it's kinda messed up.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 9, 2007)

hdskull said:


> my red center broke on the last turn... man i hate my 4x4 now. I hate 4x4s, period. i've broken 3 red centers already, wth man.



Yeah... I've broken a bunch. I actually broke one the day I got a replacement. I think they addressed this in the new design, which is why I ordered new big cubes.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 9, 2007)

2x2: 8.87, 8.16, 9.09, (6.31), (9.37) Average: 8.71 Ok for just 2 weeks of practice I guess... 

3x3: (20.39), 18.64, 19.41, (17.74), 18.89 Average: 18.98
That first one I messed up on PLL


----------



## gavnasty (Sep 10, 2007)

3x3x3
times: 33.97, (33.77), (57.33), 34.69, 37.27
average: 35.31 seconds

3x3x3 OH
times: (1:47.94), (POP), 2:04.92, 3:32.08, 4:28.27
average: 201.76 seconds

=) i tried one handed... wasn't happening. with those times, there is only room for improvement.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 10, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Yeah... I've broken a bunch. I actually broke one the day I got a replacement. I think they addressed this in the new design, which is why I ordered new big cubes.



hey try the new cubes out and tell me if it's any better, i'll buy one if it is, if not i'm quitting 4x4

mine broke and i don't even play with it a lot. i play 5 times a week for this competition, that's all and it like 7 weeks, i broke 3 centers...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Double-Post


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

*2x2x2*: 7.98 (11.37) 8.77 8.21 (5.80) = 8.32. Good
*3x3x3*: (23.19) (29.49) 23.91 27.72 24.20 = 25.28. Good
*3x3x3_oh*: 47.98 (43.73) 51.67 (56.37) 50.42 = 50.02. Decent
*4x4x4*: 1:34.69 1:47.76(OP) 1:41.86(OP) (1:24.36) (2:04.05)(OP) = 1:41.44. Decent, I hate parities and I always mess up after a Personal Best
*5x5x5*: (2:37.14) 2:42.59 (3:02.71) 2:55.17 2:47.77 = 2:48.51. Decent
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, DNF = DNF. Bad
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = DNF. Bad, but faster
*Square-1*: 2:01.95(P) 2:04.63(P) (1:19.93) (3:19.60)(P) 2:00.72 = 2:02.43. Bad, I need a better Square-1 and learn more edge-cases
*Magic*: 1.70 (1.67) 1.71 3.01 (3.27) = 2.14. Good, then bad.
*MegaMinx*: 4:20.41 3:44.25 3:39.38 (3:36.81) (4:38.90) = 3:54.68. Decent. I need more practice as you can see by the downwards trend (last one was a screw-up)
*PyraMinx*: (12.65) 17.29 15.65 16.89 (20.53). Good, but I need to learn "last layer algs"
*Fewest Moves: 42*
Cross (4): *D R' F R*
Pair1 (4): *U2 L U' L2*
Pair2 (3): *F' U2 F*
Pair3 (5): *U' B U' B' L*
Pair4 edge (4): *U2 R' U2 R*
Pair4 corner (8): *U' B U' B' U' B U2 B'*
Edge OLL (5): *F U R U'R'*
Corner OLL (8): *U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F*
PLL (1): *U'*

My beginning (first 7 moves) is the same as ExoCorsairs. Those 7 moves are so obvious that I hope everybody understands I haven't been cheating by watching his solve. Also, he beat me!


----------

